# U.S. Held Hostage By Rare Earth and Lithium Controlling Nations



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

William Jasper critical of Obama Administration over electric vehicle commitment and their need for lithium and rare earth elements, controlled by other nations.

More...


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow, good amount of misinformation there. Lithium mines in the US were shut down because the low price of lithium made them unprofitable. If there is a shortage of lithium the price will go up and they can be mined again. Further, the author states that REE's are needed to make lithium batteries yet I'm not aware of anyone other than TS using them in their batteries. He talks about the Mountain Pass mine being shut down by regulation but Wikipedia suggests low prices from competing mines in China was the cause and that's it's going to be reopened once again in the second half of this year.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_Pass_rare_earth_mine#Current_activity


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Kill News Bot


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think lithium is the least of our worries.


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Wow, good amount of misinformation there. Lithium mines in the US were shut down because the low price of lithium made them unprofitable. If there is a shortage of lithium the price will go up and they can be mined again. Further, the author states that REE's are needed to make lithium batteries yet I'm not aware of anyone other than TS using them in their batteries. He talks about the Mountain Pass mine being shut down by regulation but Wikipedia suggests low prices from competing mines in China was the cause and that's it's going to be reopened once again in the second half of this year.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_Pass_rare_earth_mine#Current_activity


REES are used in NiMH batteries. 

I'm not even going to waste my time reading this article (I'm busy). Sounds like this guy is more interested in grinding a political axe than laying out facts.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

No current EV's are using NiMH that I'm aware of.


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> No current EV's are using NiMH that I'm aware of.


None that I'm aware of either but it never seems to stop the people who write articles like these from saying it's a problem.


----------

